# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  Δίκτυο No2 στο νομό

## Georgekak

Παιδιά δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά σκέφτομαι να εγκαταστήσω ένα δεύτερο hot spot σε χωριό της Ξάνθης που μένω. Σίγουρα δε θα έχουμε τις συνδέσεις dsl κλπ. που έχουν άλλα δίκτυα, αλλά το να είσαι δικτυομένος με το φιλαράκι σου που είναι στην άλλη άκρη του χωριού είναι άλλο πράγμα. Επίσης, ίσως μπορέσει και το διπλανό χωριό(1χλμ. απόσταση)να μπει στο δίκτυο....
Τέσπα, να μην τα πολυλογώ.

Μέσα στο εξάμηνο θα αγοράσω υπολογιστή (για δική μου χρήση, όχι για το δίκτυο) και λέω να τον κάνω και διακομιστή ολόκληρου του δικτύου που θα αποτελείται από καμιά 10αριά μηχανήματα, οποτε δε χρειάζεται να έχει 2 επεξεργαστές και καμιά 10αριά dimmάκια πάνω...

Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις.
1) Με εξωτερική κεραία θα πιάνει στο 1 χιλιότετρο ή και παραπάνω, χωρίς εμπόδια?
2) Πόσο θα μου βγει το όλο project? Αν φτιάξω κεραίες κλπ. σύμφωνα με οδηγίες που βρίσκω σε σελίδες και διάφορες άλλες τέτοιες "σπιτικές" κατασκευές θα βγει πολύ ακριβά και πόσα λεφτά θα γλιτώσω(πόσα ? υπολογίζετε?)?
3) Θα έχω δυνατότητα διαχείρισης ανάλογα με το χρήστη(πχ. αν έχει σύνδεση με το ΝΕΤ να του δώσω κάτιτις παραπάνω σε bandwidth)?
4) Μήπως είναι επικίνδυνα τα ραδιοκύματα που θα εκπέμπονται?
5) Σαν δίκτυο θα υποστηρίζει τις περισσότερες υπηρεσίες ενός ενσύρματου δικτύου(πχ. online LAN games..)?
6) Αν ένας πελάτης διαθέτει σύνδεση στο ΝΕΤ θα μπορώ να τη μοιράζω στο δίκτυο?
7) Τι σοϊ εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται για σύνδεση με την Ξάνθη(τα άλλα hot spot του νομού), πόσο κοστίζει και τι απόσταση τίθεται ώς άνω όριο?

Αυτά. Ευχαριστώ όσους με διαφωτίσετε(μια και είμαι εντελώς καινούργιος σ' αυτόν τον τομέα).  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stoidis

Γεια σου Georgekak.

Η όλη φιλοσοφία του Athens Wireless βασίζεται πάνω στο "να είσαι δικτυομένος με το φιλαράκι σου που είναι στην άλλη άκρη του χωριού είναι άλλο πράγμα."  ::  

Πολλά από τα ερωτήματά σου μπορούν να απαντηθούν με ένα μικρό ψάξιμο στο forum. Θα προσπαθήσω να σε καλύψω όμως με σύντομες απαντήσεις.

1) Ναι, ήδη έχουν γίνει links σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση με μεγάλη επιτυχία (πάντα με οπτική επαφή)

2) 150 - 170 euro / access point . Οι κεραίες είναι αρκετά φτηνές πλέον, αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις και τις δικές σου ιδιοκατασκευές. Στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες μπορείς να δεις μία ομαδική παραγγελία που λήγει την Δευτέρα για κατευθυντικές κεραίες 17 dbi με κόστος μέχρι 10 χιλ δρχ/κεραία. Γενικότερα στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες μπορείς να ψάξεις για εξομπλισμό που σε ενδιαφέρει. Μην ξεχάσεις βέβαια να δεις και τις πολύ καλές προσφορές που μας έχει κάνει η privenet (υπάρχει στο forum και στην κεντρική σελίδα)

3) Για bandwidth management υπάρχουν λύσεις αλλά είναι λίγο ακριβές.

4) Όχι, υπάρχει θέμα και στο FAQs

5) Yeap!  ::  

6) Yeap!  ::  

7) Ο εξοπλισμός είναι ίδιος, απλά πάντα πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Η απόσταση μπορεί να είναι μερικά χιλιόμετρα (2-3 με χρήση 17 dbi κεραιών) αλλά εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες. Τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο γι' αυτό πειραματιζόμαστε και γράφουμε τις εμπειρίες μας στο forum  ::

----------


## Georgekak

Φίλε Στοιδη νομίζω πως με κατατόπισες.
Πάντως, λίγα πράγματα ακόμη πρέπει να τα μάθω.
1) Τελείως οπτική επαφή έχω με όλους στο χωριό μου(το σπίτι είναι από τα ψηλότερα). Με το άλλο χωριό δεν έχω ακριβώς οπτική επαφή διότι ένα δασάκι κρύβει το δρόμο.
2) Αν έχω access point δε χρειάζομαι κάρτα(λειτουργεί το ίδιο σαν κάρτα)?
3) Φαντάζομαι είναι μέσω λογισμικού και πιστεύω πως όλο και κάτι freeware θα έχει γραφτεί. Όταν μιλάω για bandwidth πιο πολύ μ' ενδιαφέρει το μοίρασμα της σύνδεσης με το internet....
Μετά, φαντάζομαι οτι καθένας θα ελέγχεις ποιοί ακριβώς φάκελοι θα μοιράζοναι...
4) -
5)ΟΚ
6)ΟΚ
7) Μάλλον δε χρειάζεται να το σκέφτομαι. Περίπου 16χλμ. σε ευθεία, υπάρχει όμως πλήρης οπτική επαφή.. Τέσπα
 ::  Τα dbi τι ακριβώς είναι σε μία κεραία? Υπάρχει κάποια(χαλαρή έστω)συσχέτιση ανάμεσα στα dbi και τη απόσταση?
9) Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω την ήδη εγκατεστημένη κεραία της τηλεόρασης(2 κεραίες είναι)?(αυτό το τελευταίο μάλλον λίγο...είναι)
 :: 
10) Είδα κάτι access points σε κάτι σελίδες που προτείνατε και λέει πχ. "Εμβέλεια 200μέτρα", εννοεί ότι η κεραία πρέπει να συνδέεται μ'αυτό με καλώδιο το πολύ 200ων μέτρων ή τίποτα άλλο?

----------


## indyone

1) Το ιδανικο είναι να έχεις οπτικη επαφη... Ισως το σημα να περασει αν ειναι πολυ δυνατο! Κοιταξε ομως αν υπαρχει κατι (πινακιδα μεγαλη, τοιχος) που αν ανακλαθει το σημα να φτασει στον αλλον.

2) Το Access Point λειτουργει οπως ακριβως ενα Hub σε ένα δίκτυο! Η ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου λειτουργεί όπως ακριβώς μια ethernet καρτα δικτύου!

3) Ναι εννοειται.. όλα γίνονται! Γενικότερα ότι υπηρεσίες υπάρχουν στα ενσυρματα δικτυα (ethernet...) οι ίδιες ακριβώς μπορούν να υπάρξουν και σε ένα ασύρματο! Το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το μέσο μετάδοσης!

7) Ξέχνα το. Τα dbi είναι ένας τρόπος συγκριτικής μέτρησης... Αλλα για να μην σε μπερδέψω, με την κεραία έχει σχέση με την απολαβή της. Υπάρχουν κάποιες σχεσεις , αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα δεν μπορεις να το υπολογίσεις ακριβως αφού υπάρχουν πολλοί μη προβλεψιμοι παράγοντες που επιδρουν όπως ο καιρός... καπου στο forum υπαρχουν καποια exceλοχαρτα που υπολογιζουν κατι τετοιο...

9) Δε θα κανεις τιποτα.... οι κεραιες της TV είναι σχεδιασμενες για τις συχνοτητες των VHF και UHF (400MHz)... το 802.11b λειτουργει στα 2.45GHz... όμως (!!!!) μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δορυφορικό πιάτο αν εχεις, που 8α σου προσφερει πολλα παράνομα db...

10) Οχι καμια σχεση ...Τα 200 μετρα είναι αν χρησιμοποιεις τις δικές τους ενσωματωμένες κεραίες.... Εσυ θα βάλεις εξωτερική αν θες να πας μακρια

----------


## indyone

Μάλλον πρέπει να φτιάξουμε αυτό το FAQ. Ολοι οι νέοι χρήστες ρωτάνε τα ίδια πράγματα!!! Πρεπει να συναντηθούμε για κάτι σχετικό όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Είχε κάτι ξεκινήσει.... αλλά δυστυχώς.... δεν εχει γινει κατι

----------


## dti

> Μάλλον πρέπει να φτιάξουμε αυτό το FAQ. Ολοι οι νέοι χρήστες ρωτάνε τα ίδια πράγματα!!! Πρεπει να συναντηθούμε για κάτι σχετικό όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Είχε κάτι ξεκινήσει.... αλλά δυστυχώς.... δεν εχει γινει κατι


Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο γι αυτό σε παρακαλώ δες αυτό εδώ:
http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... =4520#4520

----------


## Georgekak

> 9) Δε θα κανεις τιποτα.... οι κεραιες της TV είναι σχεδιασμενες για τις συχνοτητες των VHF και UHF (400MHz)... το 802.11b λειτουργει στα 2.45GHz... όμως (!!!!) μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δορυφορικό πιάτο αν εχεις, που 8α σου προσφερει πολλα παράνομα db...


Για την ακρίβεια είναι για τα 400-837 mhz αν θυμάμαι καλά..

Τέσπα, το "σου προσφερει πολλα παράνομα db..." τι πάει να πει?
(με την ευκαιρία σκοπεύω να αγοράσω και πιάτο για να συνδεθώ και με κανένα δορυφόρο. Το θέμα είναι ότι το πιάτο είναι εστιασμένο, ενώ εγώ θέλω να συνδέομαι με 3-4 σταθμους ταυτόχρονα..)

Όσο για το faq, αν θέλετε να σας βοηθήσω(έχω εμπειρία σε ιστοσελίδες), αρκεί να μάθω κι εγώ 5 πράματα, για να ξέρω και τι θα γράψω  ::

----------


## stoidis

Αν και είμαι off topic, θα πω ότι για το FAQ το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένα document, σε οποιοδήποτε format με όσες ερωτοαπαντήσεις θέλετε. Το web publishing μπορεί να γίνει μετά εύκολα. Δείτε και το topic που έβγαλε ο Δαμιανός για να αρχίσουμε να οργανωνόμαστε.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## indyone

> Τέσπα, το "σου προσφερει πολλα παράνομα db..." τι πάει να πει?
> (με την ευκαιρία σκοπεύω να αγοράσω και πιάτο για να συνδεθώ και με κανένα δορυφόρο. Το θέμα είναι ότι το πιάτο είναι εστιασμένο, ενώ εγώ θέλω να συνδέομαι με 3-4 σταθμους ταυτόχρονα..)


Επειδή το δορυφορικο πιάτο εχει αρκετά μεγάλη απολάβη, σίγουρα θα ξεπεράσεις τα 20dbm (ή 100mW ισχύς) το οποίο είναι το νομιμο όριογια την Ελλάδα :ο(

Αν οι σταθμοί που θελεις να συνδεθεις είναι σε μία κατεύθυνση τότε ίσως μια κατευθυντική να κάνει την δουλεια της... Αν είναι όμως γύρω σου τότε θα χρειαστείς οπωσδήποτε θα θές μία omni κεραια (έχει 360 μοιρες λοβό)

----------

